# Shaunmac's Accutane Log



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi,

I've had spots since i was in college, and since ive started training, and taking gear, theyve got worse. So after plenty of reading, ive decided to take the plunge and start accutane. So i thought id do a log on here to show my progress.

Ill be starting in the next few days and ill be starting on 40mg a day. Ive got 200 tabs. I got my accutane from HP.

Heres starting pictures.











Ill update regularly with pictures and progress, got plenty of lip balms on hand and going to keep one everywhere i can think of. Including one on my person at all times.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Took my first 2 tabs today, so 40mg. Wish me luck!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd just start with 20mg a day for a month. Mine started clearing after just 3/4 weeks on that.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im doing same mate, i started on 20mg but upto 40mg now, in about 2 weeks now, had intial outbreak but seems to be clearing up well atm, myt drop back to 20mg


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Im going to stick at 40 for the first month. Then see where i go from there.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Taken second lot of tablets today. Nothing to report yet (not that I expected it just yet anyway)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good luck. I have had some acne on my back since i was about 20 (27soon) might get some accutane on my next hp order. will sub gl mate.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone get red bloodshot eyes whilst on?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> Anyone get red bloodshot eyes whilst on?


yes i got them, it can be a side from tane, been off for 2 months and my eyes have improved in redness but not yet back to wherer they were before, its the main reason why i stopped tane 3 months in... i have read these blood shot eye's can remain permanent or take very long go return to normal aswell......


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

baggsy said:


> yes i got them, it can be a side from tane, been off for 2 months and my eyes have improved in redness but not yet back to wherer they were before, its the main reason why i stopped tane 3 months in... i have read these blood shot eye's can remain permanent or take very long go return to normal aswell......


****, I didn't realise, how long u been off for? How's your skin then?

I might lower dose see how that works


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Little_Jay said:



> ****, I didn't realise, how long u been off for? How's your skin then?
> 
> I might lower dose see how that works


Been off tane for 2-3 months now, skin improved nothing dramatic though im sure it would have got better if i stayed on for 5-6 months, i have used gear since and acne has come back anyway so back to where i started really wont be bothering with tane, just using some benozyl creams to try and keep it unders some control, I Mainly used the tane for bacne which i have had for a few years notting seriously bad but still enough to bother me anyway. Blood shot eyes my job involved talking to people one on one and with the blood shot eyes confidence dropped right low every one will be wondering im stone'd lol


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Fair enuff mate, am gunna give it a few months and see how a get on! 20mg a day for a longer period works best from what I've read


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> Fair enuff mate, am gunna give it a few months and see how a get on! 20mg a day for a longer period works best from what I've read


yeh, if i do try it down the line some time will do 20mg per day at most or even 20mg eod, dont know how guys cope with like 80-100mg for months on end


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Yer mate I agree, I cudnt go to 100mg no way, ad rather have spots tbh, that wud be serious hell!

I might drop to 20mg ed or even eod as u say, hipefully shud still work over a long period of time, well am hoping so anyway


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

When you get spots bad, and they're all over your back + shoulders. There's nothing worse, clothes rub, skin is oily to the touch. Forehead is awful, really greasy. I can wash it with none soap based washes or even benzoyl peroxide (which I wash my back and shoulders with every day) and within 30 minutes to 1 hour, it's slippery to the touch again. It's horrible feeling like that.

The odd spot is easy to put up with, I've had them since college. But when they get bad, and don't seem to get any better, it's awful.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Not read all post...

40mg/day is plenty for you mate, you don't need any more than that as your acne is very mild


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Just woke up on day 3. Some spots drying. Some whiteheads smaller. Spots looking a little less angry.

Probably all in my head at the moment though


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Won't have any effect on acne for 4/5 weeks mate as acne takes at least this long to develop. Just stick with it dude.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Definitely a bad call this morning. Breakout all over my forearms, mega white heads. Really itchy aswel all over my back, struggling not to itch it!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Woke up this morning. Face unbelievably dry. Skin peeling all over it. Applied some moisturiser.

EDIT: one thing I forgot. My head is mega itchy. Has anyone got any suggestions how to stop it cos jeeze it's itching like mad!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Day 6 - face still drying up a lot. E45 cream on hand at home and normal moisturiser at work and in the car. Happy with results so far, around the outside of my mouth at one side is getting quite dry, cracking a bit, its just where a spot was. Just outside my lips area. Will be putting pics up tomorrow.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Didnt update yesterday. I got pictures though, face is drying up quite a lot around the outside of my lips. Moisturising all the time and still struggling to stop them cracking! Pictures were taken immediately on waking to show dryness after a full nights sleep. I did moisturise immediately after.

Day 7 -













Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

On day 12 currently. Face is coming along nicely, and so is my back, slowly but surely. My shoulders however, seem to be getting worse. Sure they will clean up though. Just had my first wet shave since taking the tane, and using the moisturiser and my god. My face has never felt so soft! It's absolutely mental. I feel like a 5 year old boy again!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

My derm told me that its total quantity of miligrams taken that get rid of the acne, not the high doseage per se. So if you run 100mg(per day) for 10 days you'd get the same resultsas if you ran 50mg(per day) for 20 days. Which is good as its far easier to run a lower dose for longer than 100mg for 2 months or whatever. I'm currently doing 40mg per day, which is **** easy can't even tell your on it at that dose!


----------



## metrosexualMk (Mar 26, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> My derm told me that its total quantity of miligrams taken that get rid of the acne, not the high doseage per se. So if you run 100mg(per day) for 10 days you'd get the same resultsas if you ran 50mg(per day) for 20 days. Which is good as its far easier to run a lower dose for longer than 100mg for 2 months or whatever. I'm currently doing 40mg per day, which is **** easy can't even tell your on it at that dose!


Really?

I'd rather run the 100mg for 2months than 50mg for 4.

If thats true I might consider using 100mg of the stuff for 2months or so.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Is that true? I'm on 20mg PD atm, probs keep it goin for 3months if I can


----------



## Kryptonic (Apr 30, 2012)

I just finished a big test cycle and wk 9 I came out really bad... I wanted to avoid accutane so decided to try UV and vitamin B5...

2 x 6 minute sun beds a week and 10g of B5 daily worked amazing wonders! Within 2 weeks all the redness had gone, skin was nice and clear but not too dry and flakey... Just my experience guys!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys!

Day 13. Shoulders still looking no good. Everything else is okay though.

Lips were mega cracked when I woke up today. Yawned and cracked them big style as soon as I woke up. They're alright now though.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## mjeh87 (Jun 20, 2012)

Kryptonic said:


> I just finished a big test cycle and wk 9 I came out really bad... I wanted to avoid accutane so decided to try UV and vitamin B5...
> 
> 2 x 6 minute sun beds a week and 10g of B5 daily worked amazing wonders! Within 2 weeks all the redness had gone, skin was nice and clear but not too dry and flakey... Just my experience guys!


Where do you get your b5 from mate?


----------



## Kryptonic (Apr 30, 2012)

Holland & Barret pal. They have a buy 1 get 1 half price at the moment, so it worked out well! Just need to dose it rather high! I dont have any oily skin at all now!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Day 14 - shoulders and arms are drying up nicely. A lot of redness has gone from my chest that I had on day 1.

I'll get my mum to take some pictures of me when she gets home


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Day 15 - Got mum to take pictures again for me, a day late but not too fussed.

Face is still quite dry, using a bit of moisturiser to keep it at bay still. Back is starting to dry up but spots are still there, shoulders arent quite as red but no massive improvements on them yet.











Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Day 18 - face getting drier still. Mainly around my mouth/jaw area.

Back is still drying up, as are my shoulders. Nothing major to report though


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Day 19 - backs drying up even more. Which is good. Still got a load of spots on it. But I'm sure they will start clearing in a few days


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Day 21 - Fingers are starting to ache a little. Got a few dodgy yellow looking bits under my skin around my finger nails. Sore and red around them. Basically look like spots.

Ive looked online and it seems to be a side effect, my body getting rid of the crap its produced.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Day 23 - nothing new to report. Face is looking a little better. Still feeling okay in myself, not depressed or anything. I've got more pics but haven't been to my computer to upload them yet


----------



## Kryptonic (Apr 30, 2012)

awesome job on keeping the log dude!

have you tried B5 and UV treatment? My last cycle was test e and dbol and in the final few weeks I looked horrendous overnight (much worse then yours). It was literally overnight!!

Anyway, within like 4 days of B5 and 2 sun beds they had gone to 1/2 as bad. I'm 2 weeks into PCT at moment just running Clomid and Nolva and tbf, my skin is virtually back to normal with no scaring...... i'd defo give it ago! The sides of accutane seemed a little harsh compared to other methods???


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

The sides aren't that bad tbh. Dry lips is about as bad as I've had it. As long as you keep a lip balm with you at all times you'll be fine.

I've read online that doctors strictly say no sunbeds. Does anyone know if people follow that? I do have extremely sensitive skin tbf so of probably best stay away from them really


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's the links to the pics taken the other day. On my phone ATM so can only provide links

Pretty sure I'd just moisturised my face prior to the pics so that's why it looks shiny

http://s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd283/jimcarey1234/?action=view&current=2DB5EDAC-45AB-483F-B919-06DFA8529005-1172-0000023BC40F149F.jpg

http://s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd283/jimcarey1234/?action=view&current=77358829-F7AD-4B8F-B764-5A5428D0F8B3-1172-0000023BBE089DA7.jpg

http://s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd283/jimcarey1234/?action=view&current=7323DE94-4FF5-4F9C-986F-E6D2BC1A2B6A-1172-0000023BB915DB96.jpg

http://s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd283/jimcarey1234/?action=view&current=B6482DE9-1EFA-441F-A1FE-E195D04D2108-1172-0000023BAC238C75.jpg

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Day 27 - nothing new to report. Spots still slowly disappearing. Less itchy and red than they have been. More pics in the next few days


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Day 29 - still getting spots round my neck appearing, from wearing overalls at work I think, yet always rub my neck which is annoying.

Might bump it up to 60mg a day and see how I last on that as the spots haven't for much better in the last week really


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Given how bad your acne is I am pretty sure a dermatologist would have put you on 1mg per kilo per day anyway, I am taking 80mg per day and after a 3 weeks it is starting to work but bar the dry lips which you expect the worst side effect has been my skins inability to heal after a tattoo session, I usually heal in 4 days after a tat but so far two weeks and the tat is still scabby.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Well when youv been on accutane, your not supposed to do anything that would require the skin to extensivly heal for atleast 6 months. Currently on 100mg atm myself


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be honest mate i really don't think you need to be on it

your arms and shoulders look the worst affected areas but your back really doesn't look that bad, mine looks worse than that

i don't do gear (i did a cycle about 10 years ago) but like you i've suffered with acne on my back all my life, gets a lot worse in the summer, my Dr said he wanted to start me on antbiotocts about 6 weeks ago but i told him as soon as the heat died down i'd be fine, i don't think it helps i've got leather sofa's, especially in the summer, and i've bulked to nearly 14 stone so i can lay on the couch and watch a film in the summer for a couple of hours and the back of my t-shirt is soacking wet which obviously doesn't help with thew spots but since it's got colder it's not been happening as much

i know it can affect your confidence, like i said like you i've had them since school too but yours don't seem like huge bug clusters, especially over your back, they just seem randomly scattered around, i hope it works for you mate.

also i don't really get them on my face, maybe the odd spot hear and there but do you notice they get worse when you're stressed? i've definently noticed a correlation between them flarring up on my back during times of extended stress.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, apologies for not posting, been on days off and been very busy so not had chance, chest has cleared up except for one annoying spot. Shoulders are looking much better.

Back still has a few big ones on it, which are annoying, but hopefully they'll disappear soon.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Shaun, just out if interest, which of hp's accutane are you using? The generics or AFL? Sorry if i've missed it but i didn't see it in the thread so thought i'd ask.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

Hang in there buddy. Got the call today that I can increase to 60mg from 40mg. Gonna up it next week  Fingers crossed


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm using the one that's £5/for 10. It's the one in the favourite items.

My back still has marks/scars on it. Chest is basically clear, bar one in the middle that never disappears. Shoulders are very close to being clear. Anyone got any recommendations what to reduce the scars on my back?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

shaunmac said:


> I'm using the one that's £5/for 10. It's the one in the favourite items.
> 
> My back still has marks/scars on it. Chest is basically clear, bar one in the middle that never disappears. Shoulders are very close to being clear. Anyone got any recommendations what to reduce the scars on my back?


Ah right, same ones i'm on then. Working well for me too, want to run it a bit longer though so was just contemplating which ones to stock up on now he has more than 1 to choose from....


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I got enough capsules to do 40mg/day for 100 days


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Kryptonic said:


> I just finished a big test cycle and wk 9 I came out really bad... I wanted to avoid accutane so decided to try UV and vitamin B5...
> 
> 2 x 6 minute sun beds a week and 10g of B5 daily worked amazing wonders! Within 2 weeks all the redness had gone, skin was nice and clear but not too dry and flakey... Just my experience guys!


Just caching up on this thread, what dose B5 did you use, im going to holland and barret on wed and need to get some,

My spots are on my chest only and no where as near as bad as the op's, just ordered 20 x 20mg acc and going to do 20mg for 20 days with a high dose of vit B5


----------



## Kryptonic (Apr 30, 2012)

I found 4g a day was enough for me. Tabs were 500mg so spaced it out nice and even. Within a week my skin felt great and 80% had dried away. I still have a few red areas lingering on my chest but I can live with that. It's probably my natty test kickin back in now I've finished PCT. I know sunbeds are really bad, but they did wonders for me!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Kryptonic said:


> I found 4g a day was enough for me. Tabs were 500mg so spaced it out nice and even. Within a week my skin felt great and 80% had dried away. I still have a few red areas lingering on my chest but I can live with that. It's probably my natty test kickin back in now I've finished PCT. I know sunbeds are really bad, but they did wonders for me!


Thanks mate ill gove that i try, think ill do 500mg x 2, 5 x ed then to make it easyer


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> I'm using the one that's £5/for 10. It's the one in the favourite items.
> 
> My back still has marks/scars on it. Chest is basically clear, bar one in the middle that never disappears. Shoulders are very close to being clear. Anyone got any recommendations what to reduce the scars on my back?


Sounds totally gay I know but that bio oil the girls use for stretch marks works miracles on acne scares! Trust me gud stuff


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Sounds totally gay I know but that bio oil the girls use for stretch marks works miracles on acne scares! Trust me gud stuff


Thanks pain2gain, should I start using it while still on the accutane or should I wait until I'm finished?

Got a fair while left on. My skin is starting to break on the back of my hands a bit, its a little itchy but I'm just going to E45 them and they should be okay


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> I'm using the one that's £5/for 10. It's the one in the favourite items.
> 
> My back still has marks/scars on it. Chest is basically clear, bar one in the middle that never disappears. Shoulders are very close to being clear. Anyone got any recommendations what to reduce the scars on my back?


Will get the name for you later mate but its some sort of steroid cream tribut or something? Will find out though, thats been perscribed by the derm


----------



## Tepidwater (Oct 28, 2012)

I have had acne since 16 (now 23), been lifting since 17, and been on two full 6 month courses of accutane. First one was amazing, all clear, then a few months later, came back and dermatologist gave me a second course. It's a full year later now and I'm on my third course. No history of AAS use, which is why I'm new here to learn and understand- I'm now considering taking test and/or anavar for strength in weightlifting (not bodybuilding, so my understanding is I have no use of dbol etc).

I'm stuck between chasing my dreams and the reality of my disgusting skin.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Regarding the B5 method, I noticed 10g a day gave me (almost) constipation! Had to strain to get them out, not nice at all. Stopped using it but may try 5g again... tbh though I was on it when I got horrible chest acne and it seems to do fuk all so don't think 5 is enough.

Anyway mate interesting log will keep an eye on this! I got my tane through today (same supplier as you) and am pondering whether to just start it now or wait until next month for my appointment with the dermo and see what he says. I don't think it's illegal to take tane so I may say I'm going to take it and that way see if I can get it prescribed under the NHS?


----------

